# Java3D Installieren



## Anubis (3. Aug 2004)

Ich habe mir die Java3D Api Beta-1 runtergeldaen und in mein Jva-JDK Verzeichniss installiert. Abver Java§D funktioniert nicht. 
Was habe ich falsche gemacht??

Benutze WinXP. und jdk1.4.2


----------



## Isaac (3. Aug 2004)

Dsa ist genauso als wenn du sagst "Mein Wagen springt nicht an, was ist kaputt"  :noe:


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Aug 2004)

Was für eine Beta 1? Die neueste Version ist 1.3.1, oder?


----------



## Anubis (3. Aug 2004)

Muss dann wohl eine Ältere Gefunden haben. hab aber gerade die 1.3.1 gefunden.


----------



## Anubis (3. Aug 2004)

Jetzt eght's. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

